# Question about oven canning and sell by dates.



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi! I just started oven canning some whole wheat flour..it's Bob's Red Mills brand. Okay..here's the thing..I love the whole concept and tickled about doing it. BUT..I just ran across four bags that said sell by 7/11. 

My question is..can I still oven can these? Will the flour still be okay to use even if it's past due? Bob's uses a heavy cellaphane type bag that doesn't leak or puncture very easily and all the bags are in good shape in that respect.

Thanks for being here so there's someplace to come for help!!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Since I started oven canning last year, time will tell on how long it last once opened. I cut out the date and tape it to my jars along with writing the date canned. I've opened bags of flour before and it smelled rancid. I think you could tell. Might want to bake something first before canning just to see. Years down the road when I open my jars I think I (and we) will find out Wow...that worked and wished I had canned more....OR....that didn't last. I guess it's a gamble but one worth trying......Janet


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Janet. Yeah, I know what you mean. I think I am looking at it as a way to "rotate" my flours and dry goods..with more time to use them than usual. Does that make since? I am also going to be thrilled to get my freezer space back and hopefully cut down from two to one freezer during part of the year!

The flour smelled okay..I canned it and put a mark on it so I know that it was an "odd" man out sorta deal..lol. I too am taping the kind of flour and the use by date on the jar. So I know exactly what is in the jar and how old it is.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

All we can do is try it and see. I've done flour, corn meanl, cake mixes so far. I don't depend on freezer - we seem to have very long power outages and don't have generator. I've also baked cakes in the jar and sealed - not bad for a quick desert.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still knee deep in canning the flours and now oatmeal..lol. BUT, I am so curious about the cakes that I know I will have to give them a shot!


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Canning flour?? Never heard of this. Please tell me more.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't can but do put flour and cornmeal in in vacuum sealed bags with o2 absorbers
has kept a long time that way even past best buy date


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Painted Lady,
I hadn't heard of it before either. There was an article in Countrysides mag that talked about it. It's for flour, corn meal and other dried products. It says that the end product, after canning, will have a shelf-life of 20-30 years.

I am kind of a prepper and I am also a person who loves a sale. So this method of preservation is great for me.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

What I do on dry canning. Preheat oven 200 degrees. Have clean jars ready and fill with dry ingredients. I leave about 1/4" space at top. Wipe rim. The article said do not pack down. Place jars in baking pan and leave in oven for 1 hours. Now I heat my lids and rings, but the article said you don't have too. Remove jars from oven - careful very hot. Wipe rim again, make sure lid/rings are dry, place on jar, tighten and cool until sealed.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

could you use 2 quart jars?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Caren said:


> could you use 2 quart jars?


So far I have used quart jars and 1/2 gallon jars. I love this oven canning because you can do two or three different products at a time. I did cornmeal and whole wheat flour in the oven at the same time.

I was really nervous about the sealing process..lol. I didn't heat my lids, but I did run a Damp..not wet..paper towel over the rim and red part of the lids before I capped them. I must say..every one of them sealed.

TOTAL thumbs up :goodjob: on this process!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Could someone tell me which Countryside Magazine that this article is in. I have been trying to find it again, I know I saw it, but don't know which month it was in. Thank you for your help, I am wanting to try this.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

oh shoot, i can't remember. I believe it was in a couple and maybe last year? I will see if I can find it. Did you look on their website


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would the same instructions be for powdered milk?


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I looked on their website, but couldn't get it narrowed down. My poor computer is ancient and has a hard time doing 2 things at once. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Couldn't you just keep it in vacuum sealed bags?


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's the link to the mag. Oven canning is on page 44.


http://www.countrysidemag.com/issues/96-1/

BTW, I live in Florida. Hot, humid, bug-infested capital of the universe :grumble:

My elders kept all their dry goods sealed in bugproof jars or crocks. I do too.
With the advent of refrigeration, I first freeze for a week, jar it up, oven can, and we're good to go. Sounds like a lot of work at first blush, but it saves time, money, and frustration. No weevils, ants, rodents, etc. upon opening. I've opened flour 4 years old and it made a lovely loaf of bread. Nobody died :spinsmiley:

In His Love
Mich




Patches said:


> Could someone tell me which Countryside Magazine that this article is in. I have been trying to find it again, I know I saw it, but don't know which month it was in. Thank you for your help, I am wanting to try this.


----------

